# Mazzer Super Jolly (Doserless Mod)



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been asked about this by a couple of members. I've been a little reluctant to post pics as it is a real ghetto mod. 2litre water bottle cut down. It was meant to be a stopgap while I cleaned the doser, but I have still not got around to it. It doesn't look too bad to be honest, especially as I cut the top off the bottle so it is not as obvious what it is made from. I wasn't happy with it for a while as i was having distribution problems, but I 've worked them out now and am no longer in such a rush to get the doser cleaned.


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice effort, might look at something similar myself on my M Mini. - do you get any static problems?


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I have no static problems, actually. I'll try and get around to posting a video of using it.

It's real easy to clean. I just tap it and occasionally give it a quick brush. If I decide it has got too dirty I can just make another in a few minutes.


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

That's it - you've convinced me







- doser will be off the Mini tonight!....hmmm, will have to go and get one of those 2litre pop bottles 1st...might have to wait


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Get the Tesco Value still water. They are only pennies, are thinner (pop bottles are thicker and quite tough) and so easier to cut and the labels come off real easy. Plus, they don't smell of pop and you can use the water in your coffee.


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

Tried it - works well







.....Wife didn't like it - replaced doser to keep the peace!







- Fair enough i suppose my Argenta and Mazzer do kind of dominate her kitchen!


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

A friend did this mod in 3D for me, excelent fit and very practical, thick plastic. Happy with it.


----------

